# "JESSE" From Long Island NY



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi every one, this is my little guy "Jesse" he is 14 weeks old, he is a choc.& tan parti tri-color, patches of brown,tan,black tips on his white body. I looked at hundred's of pic.of Hav's looking for the colors i got in my Jesse, i hope he keeps most of his color,if not,to late i love him no matter what. Eddie p.s. on page 20 on the banner site their is 5 pic.of Jesse


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He's a cutie! Most of them change color, but there is always the exception, I haven't seen any changes that aren't pretty through!

:welcome: to the forum!!
Kara


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you, Kara


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

He's gorgeous. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh he's adorable! and welcome. Don't forget we love pictures


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's a cutie no matter what. It's hard to say what his colour will do, but it'll be interesting to see!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations and Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Jesse
:welcome:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok.....Where is the big picture? Did I miss something? Love the name Jesse! We are all looking forward to all the pictures. He is a cutie for sure. We want to hear all the wonderful stories about this little boy.

Welcome to the forum! And....don't forget the rules! You know, picture required...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and your guy!!!! Pictures, Pictures, and more Pictures....you already know we love to admire every dog. I am looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Eddie,

Welcome to the Forum!!!
We saw the pictures, but *it is a Requirement *for new members to post at *least 20 pictures *of their pups within the first...Say...7 days of joining the forum, so please get to work on fulfilling our wishes...er...forum requirements...:behindsofa:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Eddie, welcome to you and Jesse. He is beautiful and perfect--those words are synonymous with 'Havanese'.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Eddie and Jessie-he's a beautiful boy!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Jesse is 14 weeks old in these pic.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I love the Brown around his brown nose.
You do have an adorable little guy in your hands!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*JESSE FROM LONG ISLAND NY, NEW PICTURES*

Thank all of you for the kind words about Jesse.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh Boy!! Spectacular!


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Adorable :whoo:

I must stay true to the Singletons thread I must I must! :biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Jesse and Eddie! Jesse is beautiful. It will be interesting to see what his color does. Great photos!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome you two, darling puppy


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

See you were holding out!!!! Adorable pictures, what a cutie you have, he looks like your spoiling him. The pictures of him and his toys are just to cute.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Jesse is very cute, yes his coloring is beautiful. It's so funny to see how much some dogs change in their coloring. I thought I would be safe from change with Timmy being black and white, but he's getting some tan/brown highlights on his face. His mom was gold and dad is black and white, so it looks like he's getting just a little bit of mom's coloring.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Count me in as those interested in this cutie's coloring! (and how it might change/evolve)
Gorgeous pics! :bounce:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, he's so cute! I love his coloring.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG IWACP He is too cute. Awww


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

They just don't get much cuter than that . . .welcome to you both


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good job with the pictures ! I love the one with his Vet so cute. Your lucky he poses so nice too!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*JESSE & THE RUG*

Jesse, found a new toy to play with, the throw rug, all day long im fixing the rug, i would take it away but he likes playing with his toys on it. Every one is asking for more & more pictures of Jesse, i thank you for that, but if it gets to much please let me know. Give a hug to all your beautiful Hav's from Jesse.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, awwwww how sweeet!
we can NEVER get enough pics!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

How could we get tired of that adorable face and your great pix!?!?!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, he is beautiful.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

ound: love the pix of him under the rug. is he thinking they'll never find me 
We can never have enough pictures :whoo:keep them coming, he is beautiful!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*JESSE NEW PICTURES*

Jesse waiting to get his nightly brushing, and at vet again for his rabies shot, he will be snipped last week of March.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Love your pictures! Jesse is so handsome! Good luck on snipping day!

Sat, 18 Feb 2012 09:20:14 (PST)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute! We never get tired of pictures!!!! They are fun make us laugh and remind us of our own pup's follies. Don't worry there will ever be too much, we love the sharing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is too cute for words . . . and fortunately he goes very well with your granite. Otherwise, he or it would have to go.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

*Jesse's brother, Bobby*

I will post pics in my own thread, but I wanted to share that I "met" Eddie on another Hav site, and we found out that our boys are brothers and littermates. They were born to the same mom and dad. Here is my guy so that you can see his coloring next to Jesse.

I think Jesse is GORGEOUS and will be interested to keep in touch and see how he changes over time. 

The one of him outdoors is before we got him, so he may have been 8 or 9 weeks at that time.

I realize after looking through my album that most of my photos have been taken while he was either laying on the couch or straight-on head shots. I need to get some more with his markings on his body, if only to monitor any color changes. I'm HOPING he'll retain this dark coffee brown, but after everything I've read everywhere, it's probably unlikely that will happen.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

*Bobby's and Jesse's parents*

And if coloring can be determined, here are their parents. Hershey is the brown and white, and Mocha is the varied color (I have no idea what she's considered, but the breeders say that every spring she's a different color, from reds to silvers and in between).

So that I'm not walking any fine line as far as copyright, the photos are owned by Hairpups.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse To Bobby*



Blue_Persuasion said:


> I will post pics in my own thread, but I wanted to share that I "met" Eddie on another Hav site, and we found out that our boys are brothers and littermates. They were born to the same mom and dad. Here is my guy so that you can see his coloring next to Jesse.
> 
> I think Jesse is GORGEOUS and will be interested to keep in touch and see how he changes over time.
> 
> ...


 Blue ,The pictures of Bobby are great, what a handsome guy his coloring is also beautiful, ya just want to hug & kiss him all the time. i guess it's a coin toss what color they both will be when adults, who cares we love them no matter what. Keep the pic coming as he grows. Jesse and me start puppy class monday for 6 wk's hope that goes well ? Eddie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What gorgeous pups!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous little guys. Can't wait to see more, and to watch as they grow up and change.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Laurief said:


> What gorgeous pups!!!


WOW your hav's belong in a calander ,they are beautiful, thanks for the kind words. Eddie


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Jessie and Bobby are absolutely stunning.It will be very interesting to watch the brothers growing up,and speculating on their colour changes.Please keep the wonderful photos coming,we love to see them and never tire of them!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

He is a really cute pup!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Very sweet pups and great colors, take lots of photos!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*JESSE WAITING FOR BELLY RUB*

New pictures of Jesse waiting for his belly rub, picture # 4 he's in heaven. # 5 Meeting the Batman


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, I can eat him up!!! What a gorgeous dog Eddie! I absolutely love his markings!!!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Eddie, if I didn't already have Bob, I'd be arm wrasslin' ya for Jesse.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He makes me smile every time I see him.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank all of you again , for your kind words about Jesse.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

He is beautiful lol I totally recognized the 'waiting for the bell rub" and "in heaven" pics..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> And if coloring can be determined, here are their parents. Hershey is the brown and white, and Mocha is the varied color (I have no idea what she's considered, but the breeders say that every spring she's a different color, from reds to silvers and in between).
> 
> So that I'm not walking any fine line as far as copyright, the photos are owned by Hairpups.


That's Mig's breeder showing! His dad is her Howie, who is a chocolate. 
Makes me want a chocolate now....


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Loved all the photos! What a great looking pup! The parents are gorgeous too!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Both Jesse and Bobby are absolutely beautiful - can't wait to watch them grow up!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Donna. I'm partial, but I'm far from biased.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*JESSE UPDATE AT 9.5 MONTHS OLD*

Up dated pic's of Jesse, alot of folks on the forum wanted to see if his coloring held as he got older, at 9 1/2 months old his coloring got a little lighter, but still looks beautiful. When were out and about every one still compliments his color.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

eddie is one of the most striking Havanese I have seen. I love his eyes.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

totally lovely!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Missy said:


> eddie is one of the most striking Havanese I have seen. I love his eyes.


You read my mind, Missy. Even though Jesse is Bobby's brother, and although I LOVE Bob's coloring, I find Jesse's to be amazingly gorgeous.

Eddie, Bob says hi to his brother.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I of course called Jesse Eddie. Sorry Eddie. Bobby is pretty spectacular too! .


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Missy said:


> I of course called Jesse Eddie. Sorry Eddie. Bobby is pretty spectacular too! .


I can't speak for Eddie, but since we love our dogs so much, I bet he'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Jesse is beautiful. Those eyes just draw you right in. Colouring is beautiful too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Jesse's colouring compliments your work tops!!


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful pups! I love the picture with your Vet!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Again i thank all of you for your kind words about Jesse. Missy i forgive you lol  Blue Jesse sends a kiss to his brother Bobby. Check out Jesse's pic on the dirty pool cover, i put up a few days ago. Blue Jesse's holding at 11 lbs so far.*


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Eddie said:


> *Again i thank all of you for your kind words about Jesse. Missy i forgive you lol  Blue Jesse sends a kiss to his brother Bobby. Check out Jesse's pic on the dirty pool cover, i put up a few days ago. Blue Jesse's holding at 11 lbs so far.*


Wow! For the longest time there, our boys were close in size, though Jesse was always a little bit bigger. Bob will probably top out over 13 pounds by the time he's done growing -- maybe even closer to Hershey's 14 pounds. I had SO hoped he'd be smaller like his mom, but I just have more to love. 

Bob has SO much silver on his face, a definite gift from his mom. I don't remember what color Christie said Mocha was, but she was silverish and changed color every year.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww so cute! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

are Jesse's eyes blue or green? I love the light eyes.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Green eyes


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Bob's eyes are more golden, but they don't "pop" like Jesse's do because of all the silver in his face.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse and the dirty pool cover*

When i was getting ready to remove the pool cover, Jesse jumped right in the dirty pool water and wouldn't come out, last picture is after his bath, nice and clean now.


----------

